# Anal gland removal?



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Anyone here had their cat's anal glands removed? Stormy's keep getting impacted and then out of nowhere they will leak sometimes. The stench is horrible and it gets all over everything. My husband laid down the law this past weekend and said I need to find a vet NOW and have them removed.

I looked around online and found a vet clinic with good ratings and called them. I've got a consult visit on Friday now. They will probably have their consult surgeon do it since he has more experience. 
I also need both the cats teeth cleaned and they said they charged $85, which sounds great. The last vet I went to charged $250 and we delayed doing it.

If anyone has any experience with anal gland problems, let me know.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Nothing personally, but I read up on the procedure some time ago, and I remember there are some possible complications / undesirable results of the surgery, so I'd suggest getting up to speed on that before you have it done.

Have you thought about regularly expressing them yourself at home?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I don't know anything about anal glands in cats, but do know a little in dogs. I have 2 cocker spaniels and anal gland problems are common in them. 

One thing to help them express the anal glands on their own is to have firm poop. In dogs we use pumpkin mixed in with their food to firm things up. Not sure if you can do this in cats.

It's not hard to express anal glands, but if you can't do it most vets will let you just stop in and have one of the techs do it. It you do it on a regular basis you shouldn't have so much trouble.

The only time I have heard of them being removed is if they burst, or become really infected.

I hope you can find some less drastic steps to take for your little one.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

We don't do the surgery, but refer owners to the specialists if they must have it done. I know very little about it. However, a coworker had her dog's anal glands removed years ago and said the recovery was the most horrid and miserable time for her dog. 

Basically had to feed nothing but canned food and mineral oil so bowel movements would be easy, and even with that the dog would scream and cry every time she had to go to the bathroom. I think this lasted a few weeks.

How often are you having problems with Stormy's glands? I second the suggestion on adding some fiber to firm up his stools to help them express easier, if not going so far as having the vet show you how to do it at home. 

In general, its fairly normal for them to be expressed when a cat is scared or nervous, and a few of us have been "blessed" out of nowhere if we surprise our kitty. Its possible Stormy is doing something similar to this, but maybe more often than normal.

But the vet will be able to answer your questions much better than we can. Make a list of anything you can think to ask before you go in and bring it with you. Mostly about recovery... what to expect, how to keep him clean, how long it usually takes, etc.


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks guys. I took Stormy to the vet today. They can have their surgeon who comes in do the surgery if need be, but she said Stormy's glands don't look like they have anything physically wrong with them.
I'm going to talk to my husband about it, but I think the plan is going to be that I will just take Stormy in every couple months and pay them $10 to express the glands. A fair sight cheaper than paying $500 for the surgery and much less invasive for my kitty. She said they could teach me how to do it myself. So maybe after a few times of watching them do it, I'll try to learn how.
I hope this works out for us!

I also got her a rabies shot and talked to them about getting her teeth cleaned, so I'll probably take Justin in for his shot soon, and then schedule both of them for teeth cleaning.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I think that's a wise decision.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I had that surgery done for a dog I had.
It was so much better after the surgery.
Sorry I shouldnt really even positng since I did not read 
all of this thread....just felt like being mouthy! LOL!

Cant wait to see everyone soon! Bye for now, Dawn


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

We miss you!!!!


----------

